# Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet & Show Sun.June 12



## dave the wave (Jun 5, 2011)

see us on facebook @ Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sun. June 12, rain or shine !!


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 6, 2011)

cant wait! Ill be there early! Hope to score a cool, old bike


----------



## Xcelsior (Jun 10, 2011)

I hear there is going to be some good stuff showing up.  Prewar and postwar Schwinn, parts and even an Elgin bluebird.  Should be a good time if the weather holds out.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm jealous anyone want to sponsor a west coaster? LOL!!!


----------

